
Beware of Metadata in PDF Exports - IngoK
https://kleiber.me/blog/2019/07/12/quick-tip-beware-pdf-export-metadata/
======
NicoJuicy
Oh boy, I was briefly involved with the EFFF standard ( Belgium extension on
UBL), where they wanted to include an xml file inside the PDF. This pissed me
off that much.

My simple suggestion of using a new file extension with a zip and xml was
disregarded.

The president of the organization had a side business, where he was the first
to implement everything before it was on the table.

Ugh, politics

